# best 500w smps for rs 3k



## Abhjeet (May 12, 2012)

i need to run this graphic card in my pc
Nvidia GTS 450
Mainboard :	Asus P5G41C-M LX
Processor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2933MHz
Physical Memory :2048MB (1 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Disk :	Seagate ST3500413AS ATA Device (500GB)
Monitor Type :	LG Electronics E2040 - 20 inches
Operating System :Windows 7 Home Premium Professional Media Center 6.01.7600 (32-bit)
this is my system requirment i need to run this with my smps Nvidia GTS 450


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

Go with Seasonic S12 II 520 for 3,700


----------



## papul1993 (May 12, 2012)

Corsair CX500 V2 should work too I guess. Its cheaper than the above recco.


----------



## saswat23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, Seasonic S12II-520 for 3.7k is a great choice. For 3k you can get Corsair CX-500v2 or Seasonic S12II-430. Both are enough to handle GTS-450.


----------

